# Seachem Pristine?



## Beefy (Mar 6, 2015)

I am wondering whether anybody has any thoughts or experiences with the recently released Seachem Pristine? My local distributor has just started stocking it, and was thinking of trying it out. It claims to be a mix of bacteria that specifically consume organic compounds; if it actually works, it could be really great for fighting biofilm, increasing water clarity, etc......


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The concept is valid, and Seachem is a reputable company. Looks like something that is worth trying.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

I believe there is something like this for Saltwater aquariums.


----------



## BigXor (Dec 15, 2014)

Beefy said:


> I am wondering whether anybody has any thoughts or experiences with the recently released Seachem Pristine? My local distributor has just started stocking it, and was thinking of trying it out. It claims to be a mix of bacteria that specifically consume organic compounds; if it actually works, it could be really great for fighting biofilm, increasing water clarity, etc......



This sounds like Dr.Tim's Waste-Away


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

BigXor said:


> This sounds like Dr.Tim's Waste-Away


Their bacteria starter, Stability, works pretty well. I've used it to help cycle a tank from day one with livestock in it. No spikes of any kind whatsoever. This is probably useful if you do a huge water change or screw something up.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Many companies package decomposer bacteria with various names and claims. These are not nitrifying bacteria.


----------



## Beefy (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, I picked up some yesterday and dosed the tank after a typical clean and water change. We'll see what happens with respect to biofilm buildup over the next week......


----------



## VRaverna (Jan 11, 2018)

Almost three years later, what is the experience with using Seachem Pristine? Anyone use itu regularly?

Since the bacteria eat organic material, does it affect stuffs made from wood like a wooden airstone?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I tried it and could see nothing worth note. It is possible that it did something but it was nothing that I could see in any of three tanks. My thoughts are that it is not a miracle product and will not take care of poor maintenance. I no longer use it.


----------

